# Efficiency



## Mikjab (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi.  I’m looking for the most cost effective mining rig without giving up efficiency....can a few 3000 dollar rigs make me sufficient money. Sufficient as will pay my bills ....


----------



## Toothless (Dec 10, 2019)

Mining is dead, put your money somewhere else.


----------



## Mikjab (Dec 10, 2019)

Okay what’s the most expensive rig I can buy with little to no efficiency...I’m looking to lose money !

And what crypto would you invest in...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 10, 2019)

Mikjab said:


> Okay what’s the most expensive rig I can buy with little to no efficiency...I’m looking to lose money !
> 
> And what crypto would you invest in...



Get a job


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 10, 2019)

Mikjab said:


> And what crypto would you invest in...


The Nigerian 419 cryptocoin has been rated the upcoming coin of choice


----------



## revin (Dec 10, 2019)

Mikjab said:


> Okay ...I’m looking to lose money !


Just send Me the 3k You lose, I Win   ez pz


----------



## Jetster (Dec 10, 2019)

I have a guy at work that swears bitcoin goin to go to 90,000 Funny thing is he's a really smart guy and he's buying a lot. Not me though


----------



## bonehead123 (Dec 10, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> *Get a job*



*^^ THiS ^^*


----------



## Mikjab (Dec 10, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> The Nigerian 419 cryptocoin has been rated the upcoming coin of choice


Choice of whom?



Jetster said:


> I have a guy at work that swears bitcoin goin to go to 90,000 Funny thing is he's a really smart guy and he's buying a lot. Not me though


Mcafee thinks it’ll hit 1 mill



revin said:


> Just send Me the 3k You lose, I Win   ez pz


How can I send you 3 k if I lost it?these are things of magic !



bonehead123 said:


> *^^ THiS ^^*


Doesn’t sound fun



Toothless said:


> Mining is dead, put your money somewhere else.


Where shall I put it then?


----------

